# L. Lange & Co. Model 6303



## WEB (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi All -

I am trying to determine a value of an old L.Lange & co. wood burning stove that came with an old house that we recently purchased.  Based on research I've done on this site and on the web I think it is a Model 6303 manufactured during the  70's or 80's.

I'm not sure that we're going to use this stove so I would like to try to sell it.  Any thoughts on value would be appreciated.  The overall condition is OK.  The dark gray enamel is chipped in placed and there is minor surface rust.  The seams on the side panels appear to need new cement (common based upon what I've read).

Thanks in advance for any comments/information.


----------



## webbie (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice find.....

It's really hard to set a value because it's really "market price" - that is, if someone wants it they may pay more for it. In my book, I would put a low-end value of about $350 on it and a high end of $650.


----------



## begreen (Oct 20, 2013)

Love that stove


----------



## WEB (Oct 21, 2013)

webbie said:


> Nice find.....
> 
> It's really hard to set a value because it's really "market price" - that is, if someone wants it they may pay more for it. In my book, I would put a low-end value of about $350 on it and a high end of $650.


 
Thanks for taking time to respond and for the information - much appreciated.


----------

